# Cheaper las vegas shows



## beanie (Aug 20, 2009)

was wondering if anone knew where to get tickets to some of the cheaper vegas shows . we are mostly interested in things like comedy clubs and magic shows . we have tickets for love already and popovichs pet theater ( my wife has been wanting to see this show for 2 yrs lol ). we bought love tickets on sale ( buy 1 get 1 for $25 ) and popovich on e-bay ($17 each ). also do you think tickets4tonight would have shows like donny and marie or phantom at their booths when we are out there (sept 10th -18th ). thanks for any help .

edited to add that I just won 2 auctions on ebay for comedy shows at the 4 queens ($8 each ) and fitzgearlds ($ 2.50 each )


----------



## cpamomma (Aug 20, 2009)

Check out the Goldstar website.  I have gotten some really great deals through that site.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 29, 2009)

Check out the shows at the Southpoint.  Last night we saw a really entertaining show by Josh Gracin, a former American Idol contestant and very talented country/western singer.  I noticed a sign for a show there by Ronn Lucas, a really good ventriloquist, and I think the price was $20. These two shows are running just through this weekend, I think, but whenever anyone is coming to LV, it's worth checking out to see who might be playing there.

The showroom is quite nice at the Southpoint and they were even having a special Friday night happy hour where all drinks were $1 in the casino bars from 4-10 p.m. The whole place was crowded.

This casino is especially nice for those who are staying at the Grandview timeshares as it's right next door.


----------



## beanie (Sep 19, 2009)

well we are back  , the shows we saw in order of how we liked them.

V - the variety show at planet hollywood. we saw this show as I had bought tickets for popovich on e-bay and they decided to go on vacation and v theater let me exchange them for this show and we were very surprised at how good this show was

LOVE- while this show was good we were a little dissapointed with it as we felt the acrobatics didn't measure up to the other cirque shows we saw ( "O" , Mystere , and KA )

Phantom - while my wife , BIL, and SIL felt this was better then love I did not but it was a good show .

Fitz of laughter - great cheap comedy show at fitzgearlds with kevin burke ( from defending the caveman )

and the last 2 were just OK and glad we didn't pay alot for them were Xtreme magic at the tropicana and the LA comedy club at the 4 queens .


----------



## Karen G (Sep 19, 2009)

beanie, glad you saw some shows you liked. I've seen the V variety show before, and I agree that it is surprisingly enjoyable.

Thanks for posting.  It is always nice to hear how things turned out when someone has asked for suggestions for their trip.


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 20, 2009)

I guess I might as well report on our experience with the Vegas shows.

The Beatles LOVE.  We loved it, but then again I'm a big fan of the music.  I especially loved the opening sequence with "Get Back".  The acrobatics were enough for me.  I saw a show in TN featuring Chinese acrobats.  They beat the acrobatics of the CIrque shows "hands down".

Waye Brady (of Whose Line is it Anyway and Don't Forget the Lyrics).  If you liked "Whose Line is it Anyway", then you'll probably either like his show or get bored.  He uses many of the same skits and yes, he does ask for audience participation.  He also sings a few songs from an album he recently  recorded.  That part I could've done without.

Blue Man Group.  Fantastic, I would rate them as a "must see".  I always wanted to see them in Boston, but never got the chance.

Mesmerized with hypnotist Marc Sevard.  Very enjoyable if you like that kind of stuff.  My wife volunteered to try to be hypnotized, but didn't make the final cut.  

"Menopause the Musical".  My wife wanted to see this when it was performed at a local theatre here at home.  It's about four women going through the changes.  I enjoyed the way they took pop songs and redid the lyrics.  Since this is a "Family" Forum, I won't tell you the details about how the re-worked the Beach Boys "Good Vibrations", but use your imagination .  We bought discount tix for $30 each from Tix4tonight.  IMO, Any more than that would've been too pricey for that show.

My best dining experience was a fantastic rib-eye at the Range Steakhouse (Harrahs).  50% discount bought for $6 at Tix4tonight made the final bill more pleasing to the wallet.

I wanted to see Jersy Boys, but since the show is coming to RI, I dicided to wait.

With a couple exceptions, we got all the tickets from Tix4tonight.

We also went to Hoover Dam and took the Dam tour.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 21, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Blue Man Group.  Fantastic, I would rate them as a "must see".


I got to see them tonight, and I have to agree with you.  They've added a few little things that I don't think they did when I saw them last year. It's an amazing show and it's hard to describe because it's unlike anything I've ever seen before.


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 21, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I got to see them tonight, and I have to agree with you.  They've added a few little things that I don't think they did when I saw them last year. It's an amazing show and it's hard to describe because it's unlike anything I've ever seen before.



What was your favorite part?  The twinkie skit is always hillarious.  The next time you are at the Venetian, stop at the Blue Man Group store.  I was talking with one of the employees (sorry I don't remember his name) and he was giving us some great info on their history of the group and the background for some of their skits and how to purchase any of the "paintings".


----------



## Karen G (Sep 21, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> What was your favorite part?


It's tough to pick just one!  Of course, the twinkie skit is so much fun. I also liked the animated neon light segment with the dancing cowboys that make you wonder if they are real people in black outfits with the glowing figures on them and then leaves you baffled when they fly away. 

The glowing, twirly green lights that hang down along with the colored tubes from the ceiling toward the end were something new, I think. That was cool.


----------



## beanie (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree ,when we saw love and they opened with " get back " it was great and I was thinking " this is going to be a great show " and it seemed to go flat after that . the " revoloution " scene was great  as were the roller skaters , and when they covered the audience with the yellow submarine sheet . as I said , I enjoyed the show, just a little dissapointed with the acrobatics .


----------



## fsderek09 (Oct 19, 2009)

For all you Beatles fans, especially those who have yet to see LOVE, there is a competition going on in which you could win: a trip to Vegas, a stay at The Mirage, spending money, and tickets to LOVE. 

To win you have to create a song using Beatles titles. Check out the rules and enter to win on the website: http://www.thebeatlesinvasion.com

I'm working with GameStop on the contest so let me know if you have any questions.

Derek


----------

